# [SOLVED] nvidia 1680x1050 possible only on VGA cable

## przeuj

Hello,

I found a strange problem. Just bought a Geforce FX 5200. When connecting it via DVI to my LCD nvidia could not use the 1680x1050 resolution -- instead it uses default one. While after connecting to the same LCD via RGB cable (VGA) everything works just fine... from my logs it looks like the clock on DVI output could not handle required frequency for this mode, but that is a bit strange. I googled every keywords I could think of regarding this clock maximums (that is 350 and 135) and could not get any relevant hits.

Do you think it is possible that the drivers are badly detecting those speeds? It would seem a bit odd tho have such low frequecny on DVI output... I dont know what could be the problem -- the card or the drivers :/ I would rather stick with DVI and if thats a card it would be probably replaced. Also I dont have any other OS that I can test it on. Maybe you guys could help  :Smile: 

Thanks.

Below is detailed log from the X session. (X org level 6)

btw. It is Xgl, but the very same thing is going on normal X server.

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ubik 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 12 11:16:38 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Tue Sep 12 22:09:26 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "S20-1W"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to <.....blahblhblah>

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

---

(I cut the scan a bit)

---

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, BIOS @ 0xfeae0000/17

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 20:55:35 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Found 1 NVIDIA X Screens

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

---

( cut )

---

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x101fe

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU Architecture: 0x30

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU Implementation: 0x34

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU Revision: 0xa2

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.54.13

(--) NVIDIA(0): Found 2 CRTCs on board

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, DFP-0, TV-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Bus detected as AGP

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mode timing constraints for  : GeForce FX 5200

(II) NVIDIA(0): Maximum mode timing values   :

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Visible Width : 8192

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Start   : 8192

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Width   : 4096

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Start    : 8184

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Width    : 504

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Total Width   : 8224

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Visible Height  : 8192

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Blank Start     : 8192

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Blank Width     : 256

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Veritcal Sync Start      : 8191

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Sync Width      : 15

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Total Height    : 8193

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Minimum mode timing values   :

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Total Width   : 40

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Total Height    : 2

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mode timing alignment        :

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Visible Width : multiples of 8

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Start   : multiples of 8

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Width   : multiples of 8

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Start    : multiples of 8

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Width    : multiples of 8

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Total Width   : multiples of 8

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     FUS S20-1W (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     FUS S20-1W (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS S20-1W (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): --- EDID for FUS S20-1W (CRT-0) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID Version                 : 1.3

(--) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer                 : FUS

(--) NVIDIA(0): Monitor Name                 : FUS S20-1W

(--) NVIDIA(0): Product ID                   : 1536

(--) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit Serial Number         : 2957

(--) NVIDIA(0): Serial Number String         : YENH002957

(--) NVIDIA(0): Manufacture Date             : 2006, week 9

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPMS Capabilities            : Active Off

(--) NVIDIA(0): Prefer first detailed timing : Yes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Supports GTF                 : No

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maximum Image Size           : 430mm x 270mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid HSync Range            : 30 kHz - 82 kHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid VRefresh Range         : 56 Hz - 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID maximum pixel clock     : 150.0 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Established Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Standard Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1440 x 900  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1440 x 900  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 800  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 800  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   960  x 600  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   960  x 600  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detailed Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1680 x 1050 @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Pixel Clock      : 146.25 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HRes, HSyncStart : 1680, 1784

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1960, 2240

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VRes, VSyncStart : 1050, 1053

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1059, 1089

(--) NVIDIA(0):     H/V Polarity     : +/+

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Raw EDID bytes:

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0):   00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00  1a b3 00 06 8d 0b 00 00

(--) NVIDIA(0):   09 10 01 03 68 2b 1b 82  2a cf e5 a3 5a 49 a0 24

(--) NVIDIA(0):   13 50 54 a4 00 00 b3 00  95 00 95 0f 81 00 81 0f

(--) NVIDIA(0):   59 00 59 0f 01 01 21 39  90 30 62 1a 27 40 68 b0

(--) NVIDIA(0):   36 00 b1 0f 11 00 00 1e  00 00 00 fd 00 38 4b 1e

(--) NVIDIA(0):   52 0f 00 0a 20 20 20 20  20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53

(--) NVIDIA(0):   32 30 2d 31 57 0a 20 20  20 20 20 20 00 00 00 ff

(--) NVIDIA(0):   00 59 45 4e 48 30 30 32  39 35 37 0a 20 20 00 64

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): --- End of EDID for FUS S20-1W (CRT-0) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TV encoder: NVIDIA

(II) NVIDIA(0): TV modes supported by this encoder:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   1024x768; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-N, PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   800x600; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   720x576; Standards: PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N, PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   720x480; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M

(II) NVIDIA(0):   640x480; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   640x400; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   400x300; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   320x240; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-NC

(II) NVIDIA(0):   320x200; Standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N,

(II) NVIDIA(0):     PAL-NC

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): 135.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): Native FlatPanel Scaling is supported

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): DFP modes are limited to 60 Hz refresh

(--) NVIDIA(0):     rate

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): --- EDID for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID Version                 : 1.3

(--) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer                 : FUS

(--) NVIDIA(0): Monitor Name                 : FUS S20-1W

(--) NVIDIA(0): Product ID                   : 1536

(--) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit Serial Number         : 2957

(--) NVIDIA(0): Serial Number String         : YENH002957

(--) NVIDIA(0): Manufacture Date             : 2006, week 9

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPMS Capabilities            : Active Off

(--) NVIDIA(0): Prefer first detailed timing : Yes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Supports GTF                 : No

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maximum Image Size           : 430mm x 270mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid HSync Range            : 30 kHz - 82 kHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid VRefresh Range         : 56 Hz - 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID maximum pixel clock     : 150.0 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Established Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1024 x 768  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Standard Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1440 x 900  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1440 x 900  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 800  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 800  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   960  x 600  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   960  x 600  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detailed Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1680 x 1050 @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Pixel Clock      : 146.25 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HRes, HSyncStart : 1680, 1784

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1960, 2240

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VRes, VSyncStart : 1050, 1053

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1059, 1089

(--) NVIDIA(0):     H/V Polarity     : +/+

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Raw EDID bytes:

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0):   00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00  1a b3 00 06 8d 0b 00 00

(--) NVIDIA(0):   09 10 01 03 80 2b 1b 82  2a cf e5 a3 5a 49 a0 24

(--) NVIDIA(0):   13 50 54 a4 02 00 b3 00  95 00 95 0f 81 00 81 0f

(--) NVIDIA(0):   59 00 59 0f 01 01 21 39  90 30 62 1a 27 40 68 b0

(--) NVIDIA(0):   36 00 b1 0f 11 00 00 1e  00 00 00 fd 00 38 4b 1e

(--) NVIDIA(0):   52 0f 00 0a 20 20 20 20  20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53

(--) NVIDIA(0):   32 30 2d 31 57 0a 20 20  20 20 20 20 00 00 00 ff

(--) NVIDIA(0):   00 59 45 4e 48 30 30 32  39 35 37 0a 20 20 00 4a

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): --- End of EDID for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" converted to "DFP-0".

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0):

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-82.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 56.000-75.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- Building ModePool for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0) ---

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1680x1050":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1680 x 1050 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 146.25 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1680, 1784

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1960, 2240

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart : 1050, 1053

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1059, 1089

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : +/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (146.2 MHz) too high for

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Display Device (Max: 135.0 MHz).

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1440x900":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1440 x 900 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 106.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1440, 1520

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1672, 1904

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  900,  903

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  909,  934

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1440x900":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1440 x 900 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 136.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1440, 1536

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1688, 1936

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  900,  903

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  909,  942

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 75.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x800":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 800 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 83.46 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1344

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1480, 1680

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  800,  801

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  804,  828

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x800":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 800 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 107.21 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1360

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1496, 1712

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  800,  801

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  804,  835

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 75.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "960x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     960 x 600 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 45.97 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  960, 1000

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1096, 1232

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  622

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "960x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     960 x 600 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 59.43 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  960, 1008

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1112, 1264

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  627

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 75.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 25.18 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  490

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  525

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  720,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 75.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 78.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1040

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1136, 1312

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  769

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  772,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : +/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 75.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1680x1050":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1680 x 1050 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: Custom ModeLine

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 146.25 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1680, 1784

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1960, 2240

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart : 1050, 1053

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1059, 1089

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : +/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (146.2 MHz) too high for

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Display Device (Max: 135.0 MHz).

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x350":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 350 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  672

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  736,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  350,  382

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  385,  445

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : +/-

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 85.1 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x175":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 175 @ 171 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  336

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  368,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  175,  207

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  209,  444

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : +/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 170.5

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x400":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 400 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  672

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  736,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  400,  401

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  404,  445

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 85.1 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 200 @ 171 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  336

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  368,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  200,  200

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  204,  444

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 170.5

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "720x400":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     720 x 400 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 35.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  720,  756

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  828,  936

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  400,  401

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  404,  446

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 85.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "360x200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     360 x 200 @ 170 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 17.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  360,  378

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  414,  468

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  200,  200

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  204,  446

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 170.1

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 25.20 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  490

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  525

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 120 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 12.60 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  328

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  376,  400

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  250

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  252,  524

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 120.2

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 73 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  664

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  704,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  489

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  491,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 72.8 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 146 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  332

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  352,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  248

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  250,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 145.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  720,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 75.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 150 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  328

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  360,  420

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  240

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  244,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 150.0

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  696

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  509

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 85.0 Hz.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 170 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 18.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  348

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal :  376,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  240

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal :  244,  508

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Extra            : DoubleScan

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Only 60 Hz VertRefresh modes are allowed

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     for this TMDS encoder; this mode had VertRefresh 170.4

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Hz.

etc. etc. etc.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- Done building ModePool for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0) ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- Modes in ModePool for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0) ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): "nvidia-auto-select"   : 1024 x  768 @  60.0 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "1440x900"             : 1440 x  900 @  59.9 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "1440x900_60"          : 1440 x  900 @  59.9 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "1280x800"             : 1280 x  800 @  60.0 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "1280x800_60"          : 1280 x  800 @  60.0 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "1024x768"             : 1024 x  768 @  60.0 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "1024x768_60"          : 1024 x  768 @  60.0 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "960x600"              :  960 x  600 @  60.0 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "960x600_60"           :  960 x  600 @  60.0 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "800x600"              :  800 x  600 @  60.3 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "800x600_60"           :  800 x  600 @  60.3 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "640x480"              :  640 x  480 @  60.0 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "640x480_60_0"         :  640 x  480 @  60.0 Hz  (from: X Server, VESA)

(II) NVIDIA(0): "640x480_60"           :  640 x  480 @  60.0 Hz  (from: EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- End of ModePool for FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Requested modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0): MetaMode "nvidia-auto-select":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Bounding Box: [0, 0, 1024, 768]

(II) NVIDIA(0):     FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0):         Size          : 1024 x 768

(II) NVIDIA(0):         Offset        : +0 +0

(II) NVIDIA(0):         Panning Domain: @ 1024 x 768

(II) NVIDIA(0):         Position      : [0, 0, 1024, 768]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): kernel module enabled successfully

(II) NVIDIA(0): Memory mapped

(II) NVIDIA(0): Interrupts enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0 assigned CRTC 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): First mode initialized

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Visuals set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): Pixmap depths set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): GLX visuals set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): Framebuffer set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): Default colormap initialized.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Palette loaded

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) NVIDIA(0): Screen initialization complete

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoftmult"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "microsoftmult"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "ctrl:nocaps"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

The important bit is

FUS S20-1W (DFP-0): 135.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

Regards,

Bartek

----------

## EatMeerkats

That's odd.  I'm using a 1680x1050 panel (Dell 2005FPW) with a 6600GT and DVI.  In my log, I see:

Dell 2005FPW (DFP-0): 155.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

----------

## przeuj

Odd it is :/

Is that card of yours a better card than FX 5200? (Sorry but I am very unfamiliar with those cards models  :Smile:  )

If its better than it would probably explain everything. Strange to me is that I got a 350MHz RAMDAC on an old VGA output, and only 135 on new modern thing -- that is DVI... Looks that its a hardware limitation anyways...

The guy where I bought this offered me FX 5500 (or 5600 -- dont remember). I probably need to verify if that will work for the DVI.

One thing that Im curious -- does it make a real difference. I mean other than you are not bothered by adjusting the screen to fit the panel...

----------

## Phenax

6600GT is a bit ahead. It costs around $110 if you wanna be safe buy one.. it's quite good... Although it's hard to find an AGP version and there's no PCI version.. Mostly PCI-Express

Other than that, you might want to look around at the pixel clock of the video cards you want to try. Like the poster above me, my pixel clock is 155mhz.

If you've got an AGP 4x/8x you might want to try out a 6600LE for around $75

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130262

Like I said, if it's still too much just google around for the cheapest card you can find with support  :Smile: 

----------

## przeuj

Thanks!

I will probably decide to change it to something like this. I hope I could see the proper technical specs for it -- the one I bought did not mention the pixel clock for DVI somehow :/

----------

## przeuj

I have another thought about this -- isnt that strange that the TV output has RAMDAC value of 350:

```

(--) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TV encoder: NVIDIA 

```

 That is definetely to much... Could this be a driver issue that it swaps TV with DVI RAMDAC clocks? I have newest (unstable) drivers (from the new ebuild nvidia-drivers, not the old one nvidia-kernel).

Would anyone using nvidia with TV out could see if they got it the same?

I checked all the specs, and there was always RAMDAC: 350 or 2x350. and max res was something above the one I need. Im sure they must be talking about DVI as well...

Bartek

ps. to enable verbose logging there should be a '-logverbose 6' option for X server.

----------

## darkphader

I had to use the following in the Device section of my xorg.conf:

```
Option      "ModeValidation"            "NoMaxPClkCheck"
```

In my case the pixel clock being returned via EDID was lower than it should have been.

Chris

----------

## przeuj

Chris,

Thanks for your advice! It worked! I was already trying disabling EDID for monitor, but didnt know theres EDID thing for card... Anyways -- its now working  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Bartek

----------

## darkphader

I think it is the EDID for the monitor. It gets fed to the driver and if the pixel clock is limited it wont do the higher resolutions. The pixel clock info being fed the driver by my Samsung monitor was lower than the specs in the manual. On the other hand, the Samsung manual did state something about the digital input having some lower limits than the analog one, but I couldn't believe it wouldn't allow me to run digitally at the native res. I previously tried turning EDID off (via an Option statement) altoghter but that didn't work. It seems the newer Xorg will not serve up any high res stuff without some EDID info.

Chris

----------

## przeuj

back to VGA   :Laughing: 

unfortunatelly the log above must be absolutely correct... the card Im using is not capable of running with the specs of my LCD. Heh, the screen was flickering randomly every half of minute or so -- going blank or showing vertical black lines...

Anyway -- I was able to try the native DVI resolution and to be fair -- there is no big difference in the quality that I can spot -- I mean it is a bit more sharp maybe, but nothing to waste time on (I think). And probably I wont be going for a better video card as it would probably require a fan. I got rid of all of them and dont like this idea  :Wink: 

Thanks again for hints everyone  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Bartek

----------

## darkphader

I don't know about the 5200, my previous card was a 5600 and it easily ran the 1600x1200 on my previous 21" monitor as well as the 1920x1200 on my new 24" widescreen one.

FYI, the new card I just bought is an Asus EN7600GS and is completely silent - no fan, just heatsinks. They have several silent versions (even a faster one).

Chris

----------

## Buddha001

I'm running a 5200FX Ultra and it doesn't have any issues with 1680x1050. Output from my Xorg.0.log:

```

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 Ultra at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.23.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 Ultra at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Dell 2007WFP (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell 2007WFP (DFP-0): 135.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Dell 2007WFP (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

...

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

```

----------

## przeuj

And what about refresh rate? is it 60Hz as well? Im not an expert in those 'X screen' things, but it might be possible to lower the refresh rate and it could still work OK... As it looks from the EDID info received from the panel it requires about 140 and something clock, so 135 is too low for sure, but if you lower the refresh rate it lowers the clock (at least this is from what my intuition tells me  :Smile:  )

btw still working on analog output... the only thing that is irritating is the lower resolutions thing while booting up :/ and probably the sharpness which is not that bad after all...

----------

## Buddha001

 *przeuj wrote:*   

> And what about refresh rate? is it 60Hz as well? Im not an expert in those 'X screen' things, but it might be possible to lower the refresh rate and it could still work OK... As it looks from the EDID info received from the panel it requires about 140 and something clock, so 135 is too low for sure, but if you lower the refresh rate it lowers the clock (at least this is from what my intuition tells me  )
> 
> btw still working on analog output... the only thing that is irritating is the lower resolutions thing while booting up :/ and probably the sharpness which is not that bad after all...

 

Yup, no problems at 60Hz. I have a feeling it may be the fact that's it is an 5200 Ultra. I remember reading that the 5200 chipsets had BIOS issues, so maybe the 5200 Ultra doesn't? As for clock requirements, if you do straight math: 1680x1050x60Hz = 105,840,000. So it seems to me that 135Mhz pixel clock shouldn't be an issue for driving that resolution, unless there's some significant additional overhead being sent along as well.

----------

## przeuj

so that's how you count it  :Smile:  simplicity of some things might be surprising  :Smile: 

thanks for info.

Bartek

----------

